# Dar de baja mi cuenta



## Figueres

Hola, quisiera dar de baja mi cuenta de wordreference, pero no puedo porque no hay la opción. Podría hacerlo el administrador ? Gracias y siento ponerlo aquí pero es que no sé cómo hacerlo si no.


----------



## ampurdan

Hola compatriota:

No existe la posibilidad de dar de baja las cuentas. Puedes borrar la información personal que te interese y dejar de usarla simplemente.


----------



## Figueres

Gràcies ampurdan por responder. Lo que ocurre es que técnicamente, aunque el software de vbulleting no lo permita a los moderadores, el administrador el foro sí que puede eliminar usuarios manualmente, otra cosa es que no le de la gana. Lo digo porque he conseguido eliminar cuentas en otros foros "powered by vbulletin". Además:

El artículo 4.5 de la Ley Orgánica 15/1999, de 13 de diciembre, de protección de datos de carácter personal (LOPD) señala que:_Los datos de carácter personal serán cancelados cuando hayan dejado de ser necesarios o pertinentes para la finalidad para la cual hubieran sido recabados o registrados. 

_


----------



## mkellogg

¿No entiendo. Como se puede eliminar la cuenta? ¿Me puedes explicar lo que tengo que hacer?


----------



## Figueres

First of all, thank you mkellogg for your interest in my issue.

Here I've found a possible solution: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=274112 This addon allows users to self delete their profile in vbulletin forums. I haven't administrated a vbulletin forum never but I guess there should be a way to manually delete a user if you are the administrator. A user is just a  database record, look up the users database and delete me. I don't know, just guessing..


​


----------



## mkellogg

Oh, I'm not going to put on an addon for this.  It can cause problems with the system.

I suggest:
Changing your email address and password in the system to something else.
Not log in again.

I would appreciate it if you leave your native language in there for reference when people view your contributions in the future.


----------



## Jabbathul

¿entonces no se puede dar de baja una cuenta?


----------



## jann

Jabbathul said:


> ¿entonces no se puede dar de baja una cuenta?


Efectivamente.  Pero se puede

eliminar toda la información personal en el perfil menos su lengua materna, 
borrar su avatar y su firma, 
eliminar todas sus suscripciones o cambiar su modo de suscripción a "no recibir notificaciones para correo electrónico," 
desmarcar todas la casillas en las opciones de cuenta para no recibir mensajes por email, 
y dejar de volver. 
Si se permitiera a los miembros que dieran de baja su cuenta, ¿qué pasaría con sus mensajes (preguntas y respuestas) en el foro? Como se podrá imaginar, los hilos en los cuales habían participado no tendrían sentido sin sus contribuciones, pero ¿cómo mostrar la intervención de un miembro que ya no existe?  Y claro que no vamos a borrar una discusión interesante y útil sólo porque un participante quiera irse del foro (cf. regla 16)...

A menudo los miembros que hacen esta pregunta tienen un problema o una queja que se puede solucionar de otra manera.  A ellos les aconsejo que se pongan en contacto con los moderadores.


----------



## Jabbathul

gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo los motivos que expones, pero no los comparto. En lugar de plantearlos de cara al foro, plantealos de cara al usuario: Entonces, solo porque el foro considera interesante mis contribuciones, ya no puedo eliminarlas o desprenderme del registro creado por mi usuario. ¿Tengo obligatoriamente que ser encontrado por Google si se buscan esos hilos en los que participé, aunque haga 5 años de ello?

¿No va ese procedemiento en contra de la Ley de Proteccion de datos?

Yo no quiero eliminar la info de mi perfil, es lo de menos. Quiero dejar de aparecer en Google, quiero que tampoco figueren hilos que están cerrados y a los que no puedo acceder.

gracias


----------



## Antpax

Jabbathul said:


> gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo los motivos que expones, pero no los comparto. En lugar de plantearlos de cara al foro, plantealos de cara al usuario: Entonces, solo porque el foro considera interesante mis contribuciones, ya no puedo eliminarlas o desprenderme del registro creado por mi usuario. ¿Tengo obligatoriamente que ser encontrado por Google si se buscan esos hilos en los que participé, aunque haga 5 años de ello?
> 
> ¿No va ese procedemiento en contra de la Ley de Proteccion de datos?
> 
> Yo no quiero eliminar la info de mi perfil, es lo de menos. Quiero dejar de aparecer en Google, quiero que tampoco figueren hilos que están cerrados y a los que no puedo acceder.
> 
> gracias



Hola:

No, no iría en contra de la Ley de Protección de Datos ya que al inscribirse cada miembro acepta las Condiciones de Uso y las Reglas. Si te fijas en la Regla 16 tenemos:



> *16. Cada miembro es responsable de sus propios mensajes.*
> Los mensajes publicados en este sitio son única y exclusiva responsabilidad de quien los redacta.
> Usted se compromete a no reclamar ningún tipo de responsabilidad a WRF o  a ninguno de sus miembros por nada que haya sido expresado en estos  foros.
> *Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad.*
> Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea puede  ser usada por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros  materiales de referencia.



Lo que pasa es que, por norma general, la gente no se lee las condiciones.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)


----------



## jann

Para mí, no es de extrañar que cuando uno participa en un foro público en internet, sus contribuciones se queden visibles. 


> Yo no quiero eliminar la info de mi perfil, es lo de menos. Quiero dejar  de aparecer en Google, quiero que tampoco figueren hilos que están  cerrados y a los que no puedo acceder.


En cambio: tranquilícese, los mensajes e hilos borrados no aparecen en Google (los perfiles de usuarios tampoco).  Pero hay que esperar un poquito porque Google indexa mas rápidamente que desindexa.  Un mensaje publicado en el foro tarda sólo unos minutos en aparecer en Google, pero se necesitan a veces unos días para que Google lo elimine de su cache después de que un moderador lo haya borrado.


----------



## Jabbathul

jann said:


> Para mí, no es de extrañar que cuando uno participa en un foro público en internet, sus contribuciones se queden visibles. En cambio: tranquilícese, los mensajes e hilos borrados no aparecen en Google (los perfiles de usuarios tampoco).  Pero hay que esperar un poquito porque Google indexa mas rápidamente que desindexa.  Un mensaje publicado en el foro tarda sólo unos minutos en aparecer en Google, pero se necesitan a veces unos días para que Google lo elimine de su cache después de que un moderador lo haya borrado.



En mi caso, hablamos de una entrada publicada ya el 17 de May. Que sigue figurando en google, 9 días después. Un hilo en el que figura información personal y que, para más lio, aparece ya borrado. Todos sabemos que uno puede poner las normas que estime oportunas. En el caso de la mencionada, como se aprecia es la número 16. ¿16 de cuántas? Quiero decir, aquella que habla de los derechos y la propiedad, de la propiedad del usuario que este foro se queda por la simple participación, ¿No debería tener más prioridad? Por otro lado, yo puedo poner una norma en mi foro, diciendo que: "Aquel que publique aquí tendrá que darme 100 €" Pero no solo sería contrario a la ley vigente, sino que además ilegal. Es decir, no he hablado con un licenciado de este tema, pero sospecho que dicha norma "16" pueda ser contradictoria, o enrtar en conflicto con la ley de datos.

La ley actual asegura que los datos registrados deben estar extrictamenet relacionados con su uso. Si el hilo está borrado ¿para que necesitan mantener mis datos? En este mismo hilo comentaban que si borrasen todo lo expuesto por todos los usuarios, se `hundiría el buque", pero en mi caso, ¿Cuál sería la perdida? No hilo, no participación, no utilidad...


----------



## Jabbathul

Qué no se me entienda a mal. Aprecio con mucho la utilidad de esta página, que consulto a menudo. Pero es, en mi opinión, de mala fe, retener información personal sin dar la opción al usuario que participe entregando sus publicaciones con la misma libertad con la que las genera...

Un saludo


----------



## Jabbathul

jann said:


> Para mí, no es de extrañar que cuando uno participa en un foro público en internet, sus contribuciones se queden visibles. En cambio: tranquilícese, los mensajes e hilos borrados no aparecen en Google (los perfiles de usuarios tampoco).  Pero hay que esperar un poquito porque Google indexa mas rápidamente que desindexa.  Un mensaje publicado en el foro tarda sólo unos minutos en aparecer en Google, pero se necesitan a veces unos días para que Google lo elimine de su cache después de que un moderador lo haya borrado.



Señores moderadores de Wordreference. Se me ha informado/asesorado de lo siguiente:

Si uno solicita mediante escrito que quiere cancelar la utilizacion o almacenaje de los datos de la persona solicitante, y sin que exista contrato intermedio que beneficie o haya beneficiado a ambas partes, están obligados a borrar dicha información y dejar constancia, una vez se ha borrado dicha información a la persona solicitante.

¿Es esto cierto?

Y si lo es, ¡¿Cómo es que no figura dicha opción en hilo alguno?!

En mi caso, ¿es necesario recurrir a correo certificado o burofax?, o ¿actuamos de buena fe?, entendiendo por este comunicado un deseo manifiesto de ser eliminado jutno a todos los datos que haya podido aportar de manera permanente de este foro y cualquier página asociada.

¿Cómo procedemos para que sea más sencillo para todos?

GRACIAS!


----------



## JamesM

This is not unusual.  If you post a comment on a news article, a blog or any other internet publication you do not have the option of deleting it.  Have you not noticed this before?

I don't know who informed you otherwise but there is no obligation on the part of any public bulletin board to delete your comments.

The threads are for all people, now and in the future, to research answers to questions similar to yours.  If you do not wish it to be public, don't post it on the internet.  This is true for _anywhere_ on the internet, not just this board.

No website has control over Google's caching or archives.  Once it is published and Google's servers "read" it on a web page it is now under Google's control.  If you have an issue with it showing up on a Google search, even though it is not visible here now, you should take it up with Google.  Good luck.


----------



## jann

Hay algunas cosas de las que dice que quedan poco claras, me parece, y por eso hablamos sin entendernos.



			
				Jabbathul said:
			
		

> En mi caso, hablamos de una entrada publicada ya el 17  de May. Que sigue figurando en google, 9 días después.


No comprendo. Usted dice que su entrada del 17 de mayo sigue figurando  en Google, pero acabo de buscarla y puedo asegurarle que ya no está. El  título del hilo sigue figurando, es verdad, pero si se fija bien, no se puede ver su pregunta  porque Google ya ha borrado ese contenido de su memoria, y cuando hace click, aparece un mensaje de error en WR. Así  que el texto de su mensaje no está disponible ni en Google ni en WR... y  el título también desaparecerá en Google pronto, porque hace ya 12 días  que el hilo está borrado en WR. De todos modos, aunque fuera posible  dar de baja su cuenta aquí, no por el hecho de dársele de baja a usted el título de su hilo borrado desaparecería más rápidamente en Google... precisamente porque _WR no ejerce ningún control sobre el cache de Google_ (como ha dicho JamesM). 

En cuanto a la ley y los datos...

De manera general, comparto sus preocupaciones y creo que la protección  de los datos es una buena cosa. Pero no exageremos en la interpretación.  

A pesar de su ejemplo con los 100€ (que no tiene nada que ver), usted  ha aceptado los términos y condiciones en el momento de su inscripción,  lo cual también incluía la regla 16... regla que no habla de datos personales sino del contenido de sus mensajes publicados en el foro.



			
				Jabbathul said:
			
		

> La ley actual asegura que los datos registrados deben  estar extrictamenet relacionados con su uso. Si el hilo está borrado  ¿para que necesitan mantener mis datos?


Efectivamente, no necesitamos su hilo borrado. Pero necesitamos  almacenar su nombre de usuario: tiene algunos mensajes aquí en este  mismo hilo que quedarán visibles.

¿Qué datos personales podría borrar WR de su base de datos? WR no  retiene sus datos personales. Su nombre verdadero, su dirección, su  número de teléfono, sus medios de pago, etc. no figuran ni en su cuenta  personal ni en su perfil público. Usted ha dicho que la información en su perfil es lo de menos, pero es el único lugar en el que hay datos personales. Además, el único campo "personal" obligatorio es su dirección de correo electrónico... pero como ha dicho el administrador, si ya no quiere  participar, puede modificar esa información antes de irse para que no  sea válida. Usted tiene el control total de la información incluida en  su perfil, y como no ha suministrado otra información a WR, no hay nada  más que borrar.

Sus entradas en el foro WR no son datos personales. Cuando participa  aquí, publica con un seudónimo. Las podría haber escrito cualquier  internauta anónimo; no hay nada que las relacione con su persona. Cuando uno publica información personal en el foro, los moderadores la borran (regla 19).



			
				Jabbathul said:
			
		

> pero en mi caso, ¿Cuál sería la perdida? No hilo, no participación, no utilidad...



Lo siento, pero ¿por qué iba a ser su caso diferente de los de otros usuarios?  El administrador nunca ha borrado ninguna cuenta  y eso no va a cambiar. Lamento tener que decirle algo que probablemente  no le vaya a gustar, pero no se puede dar de baja una cuenta (como si  nunca hubiera existido). Podríamos excluirle del foro, lo que le  impediría la entrada... pero su perfil, su nombre de usuario y sus  mensajes aquí en este hilo quedarían visibles. No creo que sea eso lo  que usted quiere.

Si ya no le interesa participar en WR, basta con dejar de venir. Como le  he explicado, el contenido de su hilo borrado ya no  figura en Google, y el título desaparecerá dentro de poco. En esas  fechas el único rastro que habrá dejado de su participación en WR serán  sus mensajes aquí en este hilo.


----------

